# New desktop--should I wait for Win 8



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I might consider a new desktop soon. I now have an Asus with XP but was looking at the HP TouchSmart desktops with Win 7.

Should I wait for Win 8 to come out before I buy a new one?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello joangolfing :wave:

Microsoft has already launched the Release Preview of Windows 8. You can try that for free and see for yourself. It will not be too far of from the final release. While Windows 8 is not glitch free, like all OS's, it does have quite a bit to offer. Primarily, Windows 8 has been built for tablets, Microsoft Surface to be more specific. Personally, I would stick with Windows 7. In the end, it's about how comfortable you feel with it. :smile:

You can read this, this and the articles here to know more. Also, to get to know of the problems you might face, I suggest you take a look at the Windows 8 Support - Tech Support Forum forum.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't really think you should. I have a feeling Win8 is going to suck, and win 9 will be awesome. It's almost an experimental thing, so i don't think you should. Remember what happened with Vista. Win7 is an awesome OS, and it will be awesome long time from now on.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya. I'd just like to add to that. Every second release that Microsoft makes is good. 98 was good, '00 not so good, XP good, Vista not so good, 7 good, 8. . . Well. . . Take a guess. . .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Windows 8 is built on the NT 6 kernel same as Vista and Win7. The core OS functionallity will be similar, the main difference is the UI. (User Interface).

Metro UI is quite a step off the norm for Desktop OSes. I am sure you have seen previews and screen shots. It is like having a tablet OS on your desktop.

Babbzzz's first suggestion was the best... Download the Consumer Preview and give it a go for yourself, provided you have compatable hardware (if your PC runs Win 7 it should have no issue with 8 CP).

IMHO, what it is going to boil down to is user preference.


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

joangolfing said:


> I might consider a new desktop soon. I now have an Asus with XP but was looking at the HP TouchSmart desktops with Win 7.
> 
> Should I wait for Win 8 to come out before I buy a new one?


If you buy between now and Jan 1 you can upgrade to win 8 RTM for 39.99.

I would not install release preview now because RTM will require a clean install (re-install apps) for win 8 users.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Great advice. Thanks. Anyone know anything about the Touch Smart desktops. They look like a good alternative to a desktop tower. I wouldn't have the ability to replace HD's etc like you can with the tower.


----------

